# Help Choosing BD Bike around $1500



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

Hopefully I don't get flamed too bad for this post, I know there have been similar ones. I'm completely new to road biking, the doc banned me from running due to my back so my intention is to replace it with biking. After some local browsing and research I've decided I'm comfortable with ordering from bikesdirect. I have about a 1500$ price range in mind and I've been going back and forth on a few bikes:

Moto Immortal Force (or Ice if someone really persuaded me)
Kestrel Talon
Moto Le Champ CF Ltd

Obviously as noob I'm open to other suggestions as well, but any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

I would go with the Kestrel Evoke SRAM rival


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Can'tPutt said:


> Hopefully I don't get flamed too bad for this post, I know there have been similar ones. I'm completely new to road biking, the doc banned me from running due to my back so my intention is to replace it with biking. After some local browsing and research I've decided I'm comfortable with ordering from bikesdirect. I have about a 1500$ price range in mind and I've been going back and forth on a few bikes:
> 
> Moto Immortal Force (or Ice if someone really persuaded me)
> Kestrel Talon
> ...



There is a whole forum dedicated to BD bikes( Motobecane and Mercier)... why don't you try there


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Immortal is immortal indeed - it's at least 5 years old design which is 2 generations behind, almost eternity in CF frames.

Moto Le Champ CF LTD. The frame is one generation behind.
Or look at the Moto Le Cham CF Rival. An option if you do not climb much and 53/39 works for you or you're willing to change crank.
Keep in mind that you will likely have to change stem (length) and handlebar (width, shape).


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I second the kestrel evoke with rival


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

Hmmmm I had not considered that bike as i am unfamiliar with SRAM components. I have read thatcrival is between 105 and ultegra, would you guys consider that accurate? Any other input on SRAM in general would be appreciated. Are these components the reason for evoke suggestion? Or the frame or something else? Thanks to all who have replied.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is exactly why that would be the best choice. The rival gruppo is lighter, stronger, and in my opinion the shimano choices at that price point don't match up. If you want shimano get the evoke SL with the 105 components. The rival difference between say the force and red series is materials, that's it. All my bikes came with shimano and now have sram, from the roadie to the all mountain to the downhill rig.


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

At this point I'm probably convincing myself but the wheels+SRAM components on the SRAM evoke make it a worthy upgrade from the 105 evoke?


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

There is no comparison at all. You figure the rival and mavic wheelset prices at around $1400 and the bike a couple hundred more. The evoke rival in my opinion you oould be very happy with it, would have gotten one myself but they were out of 59's and they had no idea when next shipments were coming in.


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

Yep, looks they're out of 56 as well (I'm pretty sure this is the right size for me: 5'11" 155). Says more are expected in June, anyone know if these expected shipments are usually accurate?


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

You could also check out your lbs and see how a 58cm trek or fugi and see how they fit since the geometries are almost identical. that would give you a good starting point since fugi and kestrel i believe are made at the same factory


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

I think it goes from 56 to 59. I'm assuming 59 would be a real stretch.


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

tone22 said:


> There is no comparison at all. You figure the rival and mavic wheelset prices at around $1400 and the bike a couple hundred more. The evoke rival in my opinion you oould be very happy with it, would have gotten one myself but they were out of 59's and they had no idea when next shipments were coming in.


What did you choose instead?


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can'tPutt said:


> Yep, looks they're out of 56 as well (I'm pretty sure this is the right size for me: 5'11" 155). Says more are expected in June, anyone know if these expected shipments are usually accurate?


In the 3-4 years of watching BD and with two purchases, they seem to be rather cautious about estimated delivery dates. Things can change, but if they say June, that is really what they expect.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Immortal Ice, 2 years old, with 9K miles on it, and banged by a car bumper (while I was riding!), and still going strong. I'm a sprinter type, the Immortal frame suits me just fine. All Ultegra (mine came with Ultegra wheelset, that may have changed), plays nicely with the Big Boys of the carbon fiber world.

I would buy again.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Le Champion CF W/ultegra 6700 is perfect and 1/2 what most other brands would charge for a similarly equipped bike of theirs. :thumbsup:


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I ended up getting the Mercier aero TT 60cm and am in the process of changing out all of the shimano stuff for sram


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

What are the advantages of the kestrel evoke with SRAM rival over the le champ cf with SRAM rival? And do these advatages make up for the 200 hundred dollar price difference and a 2 to 6 week wait for the evokes to come back in stock? 

Also can anyone comment on the geometry differences between the 2 frames? I know they are saying the le champ is a less agressive frame. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## doodah (Apr 20, 2010)

Can'tPutt said:


> What are the advantages of the kestrel evoke with SRAM rival over the le champ cf with SRAM rival? And do these advatages make up for the 200 hundred dollar price difference and a 2 to 6 week wait for the evokes to come back in stock?
> 
> Also can anyone comment on the geometry differences between the 2 frames? I know they are saying the le champ is a less agressive frame. Thanks for any replies.


The wheelset for the Evoke is better.. and maybe the bar, stem and seatpost is lighter.. Another thing is the Evoke has the compact crankset while the moto has the standard.. I didn't want to wait so I ended up getting the Moto one, and got a compact crankset off the 'bay.


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

How do you like the moto one? Any regrets? .....wait or buy wait buy such a tough decision. I'm losing my patience beginning to lean toward the moto.


----------



## doodah (Apr 20, 2010)

Can'tPutt said:


> How do you like the moto one? Any regrets? .....wait or buy wait buy such a tough decision. I'm losing my patience beginning to lean toward the moto.


It's a really nice looking bike.. It came on Friday but I'm waiting on my compact crank before I ride it..No regrets yet..


----------



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

Tested an Evoke at a Kestrel dealer last week, was not impressed. (Admittedly, I'm crazy about the Talon, but they didn't have one my size to test). I was hoping to like the Evoke, but I was disappointed in the finish, and there was nothing special in the ride over my Cannondale alu bike. I'd recommend testing at a dealer. Their prices were also surprisingly comparable to BD.


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

CalypsoArt said:


> Tested an Evoke at a Kestrel dealer last week, was not impressed. (Admittedly, I'm crazy about the Talon, but they didn't have one my size to test). I was hoping to like the Evoke, but I was disappointed in the finish, and there was nothing special in the ride over my Cannondale alu bike. I'd recommend testing at a dealer. Their prices were also surprisingly comparable to BD.


That's helpful information, that makes me lean more toward the Moto Le Champ sram. Does anyone know how the Le Champ frame compares to the Kestrel Evoke frame?


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

bump.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*moot point*



Can'tPutt said:


> That's helpful information, that makes me lean more toward the Moto Le Champ sram. Does anyone know how the Le Champ frame compares to the Kestrel Evoke frame?


They are sold out on the 52-54-56cm frames, and it does not appear Kestrel is producing Evoke frames any more.


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

That makes me feel good about me decision to purchase the Le Champ CF SRAM, which I did on Sunday. Thanks to all for their input


----------



## Can'tPutt (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone know how the free pedals that come with the LeChamp CF are?


----------

